# Eagle3D ... diseño en 3D



## wyr3x (Feb 14, 2006)

Me cruzé con esta herramienta ayer ... miren que util ... http://www.matwei.de/doku.php?id=en:eagle3d:eagle3d


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 14, 2006)

Plotel  hace lo mismo pero sin tanto glamour.


----------

